# My bedroom home theatre



## MadHonda (Apr 4, 2016)

This is what I got on my small budget, a receiver a tv and my dads old Anthena speakers, now that this is all paid for I'd like to get better sounding speakers, floor standing speakers preferably, and I'd like to spend less than a thousand. I don't have a subwoofer yet but I'm getting a small pioneer subwoofer to fill in the low end notes.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

MadHonda said:


> This is what I got on my small budget, a receiver a tv and my dads old Anthena speakers, now that this is all paid for I'd like to get better sounding speakers, floor standing speakers preferably, and I'd like to spend less than a thousand. I don't have a subwoofer yet but I'm getting a small pioneer subwoofer to fill in the low end notes.


I just was wondering what your 2.1 setup was in your other thread....

First, position the speakers better, tweeters at ear level (assume you're not laying on the floor at least when listening). How far away is your listening position? Usually you form an equilateral triangle with the speakers and your listening position.

That Pioneer sub isn't what I'd recommend. You can get good bookshelf speakers and a much better sub in that budget...


----------



## MadHonda (Apr 4, 2016)

I am sitting about 7 ft away from the speakers and my bedroom is about 10 ft by 10 ft. And I got mixed up with the '2.1 channel' I meant 2 channel.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You may want to put the athenas on stands and (as mentioned already) get them at ear height, and also along the same plane as the tv. That's an easy/cheaper way to gain performance. Proper setup can sometimes go farther than buying new gear. If that's not satisfactory then go shopping. Fwiw, I'm an advocate of floor standing speakers, but in a small bedroom setting they might not be the best fist. The title says BR home theater but it looks like your just going 2.1. Is that correct?
http://www.svsound.com/products/prime-satellite-5-1
This 5.1 system would be really hard to beat in your room. As would this 2.1 if that's where you're headed. 
http://www.svsound.com/products/prime-satellite-2-1
I included the links above as they have a subwoofer included.(and a good one for the money and small space you've got. I would not buy a pioneer sub either. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

MadHonda said:


> I am sitting about 7 ft away from the speakers and my bedroom is about 10 ft by 10 ft. And I got mixed up with the '2.1 channel' I meant 2 channel.


Well, try and spread those speakers apart to be 7 ft apart and at ear height, you should hear improvement. A good sub in addition to those speakers would be a good start, the SVS suggested being one. Floorstanders in your budget range aren't going to have the bass a sub can provide, but using a sub can affect others in your household....I'd say adding a good sub to mediocre bookshelf speakers can be more effective for overall sound than using speakers without a sub in that budget range, YMMV. Just because they are towers don't mean they necessarily have sufficient bass (depending on your use/taste of course, I tend to be a bit of a basshead with movies/music both).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely listen to the suggestions. A dialed-in set-up will go a loooong way to achieving great sound. ;-)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+Todd 
I agree with lovinthehd in that floorstanders in your range won't have a lot of bass. I usually recommend towers not for bass output, which is very useful listening in direct mode sans sub. But for dynamics and output. Towers are usually more sensitive so they're easier to drive. They also have larger drivers, or at least more(contributing to extension also) that are more dynamic, and offer a larger more lifelike presentation. This room is small enough though I'm not sure if I'd go there or not. 
I think the "triangle(60deg) is a good place to start also, but the speakers imaging and toe angles will dictate how far you can go. Theoretically you could go wider with the idea that the center channel will hand off to the LR channels but again, this will depend on the speakers abilities. The problem is when you have to find the spot where "pans" follow the image off the screen seamlessly without drawing attention. 
Just a couple more cents. Not necessarily sense... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

